# Gardiners Requia



## tzadik (May 8, 2007)

I've just bought a boxset containg the requiem of Mozart, Faure and Verdi, ein Deutsches Requiem by Brahms plus some vocal works by Saint-Saens, Debussy and Ravel, all conducted by John Elliot Gardiner. Great preformances, and all that for just 25 euro! I think it's just for sale in Holland though, in stores that are a member of 'klassieke zaken'. So, just a hint to my fellow Dutchmen


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi, Tzadik!



tzadik said:


> I've just bought a boxset containg the requiem of Mozart, Faure and Verdi, ein Deutsches Requiem by Brahms plus some vocal works by Saint-Saens, Debussy and Ravel, all conducted by John Elliot Gardiner. Great preformances, and all that for just 25 euro! I think it's just for sale in Holland though, in stores that are a member of 'klassieke zaken'. So, just a hint to my fellow Dutchmen


An interesting buy, indeed. But I won't travel to Holland...
Which works by Saint-Saens, Debussy, Ravel are in the CD-box?
And I'm interested in the Gardiner-Faure-recording. Whats your impression?
I know his Mozart-requiem-recording. Though it has its advantages (Gardiners precision, Monteverdi Choir, Blochwitz) it appeared quite overcooled to me. Some passages (Recordare e.g.) are too fast.

Regards,
AVH.


----------



## tzadik (May 8, 2007)

Hi Amade,

The extra's are saint-Seans' calme des nuits, les fleurs et les arbres and des pas dans l'allee, Ravels trois chansons, Debussy's trois chansons de Charles d'Orleans, Verdi's Quattro pezzi sacri and Mozart's Kyrie in D-minor.
As for the requiem by Faure, this is my first introduction to this piece, so I can't make any comparisations to other preformances. However, it's good enough to send some shivers down m spine, for what it's worth. It sounds beautiful, especially the solo parts. It's a nice antithesis of Verdi's violent composition. I do agree on Mozart's requiem being played to fast. I'm used to the von Karajan version, wich is considerably slower. But maybe it's just a matter of taste.

Cheers,

R.


----------



## Amade Van Haydn (May 12, 2007)

Hi!



tzadik said:


> Mozart's Kyrie in D-minor.


Almost noone knows this work, but its fantastic! I would drop Mozarts c minor mass for this single genious Kyrie!



> However, it's good enough to send some shivers down m spine, for what it's worth. It sounds beautiful, especially the solo parts. It's a nice antithesis of Verdi's violent composition.


Mmmmmmm...Faure's Requiem......   
Who needs Verdi? 



> I do agree on Mozart's requiem being played to fast. I'm used to the von Karajan version, wich is considerably slower. But maybe it's just a matter of taste.


In comparison to Karajan, Gardiners recording is excellent.
If you want to hear the (IMO) best KV626-recording, take the Christie-CD (Erato, now Warner).

Regards,
AVH.


----------

